# Starting my new natural terrarium



## grimjob (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey everyone,

So I just started my natural terrarium and it's coming along nice, the backing is tree fern backing which is great for plants to grow on, I've made the branch stick out from the backing by screwing it to the back, I just collected the rocks from the bush near mine and created like a river bed edging, I've used zoo meds hydro balls to separate the water from the substrate which I'll b organising soon. And I've just cut a log in half to create a water fall effect which works well hope you enjoy and I'll update with more pics


----------



## EmmaMary (Aug 21, 2011)

Gorgeous! Who's the lucky resident?


----------



## grimjob (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't Know yet I'll have to get some cool lizard maybe a Boyd or angle headed


----------



## EmmaMary (Aug 21, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## Defective (Aug 21, 2011)

i'm getting a similar version to the URS 80x48x50cm Terra





i'm pretty sure im gonna put my baby beardie in that one, no background coz its not a URS or reptile one version but its a good solid one...just need to make a trip to mt gambier for some retail therapy!!


----------

